# How can I increase the thickness of my lining?



## Tottie (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi Ladies

I've been on the patches since last Tuesday and had a scan this morning and my lining was 4mm, triple layer.  

Does anyone have any tips on how to plump it up before my next scan on Thursday please? 

I've read that a glass of red wine might help but is this alright to drink whilst on the patches?

Many thanks, Tottie x


----------



## Vanilla (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi Tottie

A glass of (non concentrated) pure pressed pineapple juice a day and a handful of brazil nuts will help. Also a brisk walk round the block will help to keep the blood pumping.

Good Luck!

Vanilla x


----------



## Tottie (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks Vanilla!

And very best of luck with your trip to Spain.      Hope you get your long-awaited BFP in two and a bit weeks.
Love Tottie xx


----------



## Bel (Nov 24, 2004)

Good luck Vanilla...just read your profile and I think this will be a very much deserved BFP. Will be looking out for your result and thinking of you.xxx


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

Dear Tottie,

I had about same lining as you at first scan.   Although not proven methods:   
I started acupuncture very 2-3 days.   Also ate protein, even protein drinks.  Have heard before that red fruits and veggies are good too but that may be more a visual psychological think- not sure.  I also started using viagra 3 x 50 mg a day.  I did have a little red wine prior to DE treatment but would not do if using your own eggs. 
Not at all sure what worked but did manage to get to 9 at ET and a BFP.

Have also ingested pineapple juice, brazil nuts, milk ... all that is supposed to help with implantation.  
Good luck
Bonnie


----------



## Dunnie (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi Tottie

Good luck for your scan tomorrow  .  I had accupuncture which is supposed to help build up the lining and got mine to 10mm - it was in Reigate, I see you're in Surrey too don't know if this is near you?

Dunniex


----------



## Tottie (Aug 10, 2006)

Ahh, thanks so much Dunnie.  My lining was up at 8mm this morning so I was rather relieved - that's another hurdle overcome! Now I just have to wait for The Call!

Best wishes and     to you too.
Tottie


----------

